# king mackeral



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

anybody know any good king recipes? just caught a bunch and need some assistance. all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

go to the stoere and buy some different marinades and toss the steaks on the grill. i like the lawry's 30 min marinades. of course, there is the old standard italian dressing. you can also chunk it up and fry it. try and eat it all while it's fresh, doesnt freeze well in my opinion.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

if you dont eat it all fresh the best way to cooke it after it has been frozen is fry it, that will help save it cause like ryan said it dosent freeze well

im a big fan of the zesty itailan


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've heard that you can take it and chunk it up without the skin or red meat. Then take it and drop it in crab boil. I've heard it tastes like lobster. One of these days, I swear I'm going to try it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*zesty itailan*

I grilled up a bunch this last Thursday night with zesty itailan ... I vacumm seal mine and it was a year old and still seemed good to us


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

ok so its already been frozen, so definitey fry it?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah. I'd try the crab boil method now. It can't hurt. Let me know if it's any good, that way I can try it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*grill it*

I didn't have any problems with mine froze for a year ...... marinate it and grill it


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

smoke it!
best smoked fish you've ever had...:beer:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

another reason to call em smokers


----------



## CaptPete (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with marinating and grilling. I've done the crab boil thing and it doesn't taste like lobster however that is what I do with it before I turn it into fish dip. 

My favorite thing to do with it is make fish cakes. It's real easy. Use the Old Bay Crab Cake except replace the crab with the King. Cut it into smaill cubes and lightly mash it with your hands leaving some of it mashe and some cubes still in there. Mix ingredients and broil for 10 minutes. It's pretty darn good if I must say so myself.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pete, off your computer and back to work. Looks like I show you a website and next thing you know, you're sucked in.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

emanuel said:


> Yeah. I'd try the crab boil method now. It can't hurt. Let me know if it's any good, that way I can try it.


A Puerto Rican buddy of mine told me that...He was right!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i boated a nice king while in MB a while back and the guy ext to me at the campground cooked it up for us. 

we fileted and trimmed up the dark meat then he placed in foil topped with sprigs of rosemary and sage, covered with the juice of 1/2 lemon closed the foil pouch and cooked on the grill until done. maybe 20 minutes. pretty good recipe. 

we also used some to make fish tacos. do just what it sounds like, cook up the fish in place of hamburger for tacos. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2006)

*worth it*

If you fish as much as I do you really should invest in vacumn packer. You can freeze and store your catch for up to a year. If you buy a good one you can add a marinade to the package and the vacumn helps it to penetrate the meat. I like Italian dressing on my grilled king.
good fishn to ya


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

on the topic of vaccum sealing. coat your fish in water and put it in the freezer, let it half freeze THEN vaccum seal. works ALOT better


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

My favorite way to eat it is to make a fish dip with it. I'm not sure of the exact recipe, but you gotta smoke it first.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

ive tried king grilled, broiled, fried, and baked..... have yet to try it smoked... i dont have a smoker...

fried it and loved it.... doesnt freeze worth a shit thou.... i had over 30lbs of it last winter.... i ate king for 4 weeks straight.... figured oneday ide wake up with ciguatara and dying but im still here..... i wont eat as much king this holidays.... i will try the fish tacos and dip too..... time to get creative...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

go getcha a smoker Brent!
I believe you can get the Brinkman's pretty cheap now. 

If you go king fishing every fall, smoking em is good since you don't like to freeze em. Smoked fish will last in the fridge for a few weeks, and obviously you can freeze the smoked fish too.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Smoke*

Brine the fish with salt/sugar, smoke till done, break out the crackers a little fish and thinly sliced red onion on top. yum


----------

